# Flame Falcons



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, the Flame Falcons, those space marines that catch fire for no reason!!

They were part of the 21st founding, or the cursed founding, they were mostly destroyed by the Inquisition because they feared that they were mutants or chaos worshippers, or something. But as with most things in 40k, nothing is ever truly gone forever...

Well, I'm planning to add some as an attachment to my rogue traders (link to plog in my sig)

Here is my first one, and I'm really happy with how he has turned out 










I painted the blades that way because I imagine they channel the fire into their weapons to super heat them. 

They have donned Black armour and removed any imperial or chapter insignia to show that they shouldn't exist and have no particular allegiance.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats pretty cool looking, I especially like how you did the swords.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they look a little hot under the collar


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> they look a little hot under the collar


Its like they've lost their cool or something.

They have a burning desire for battle.

They seem pretty hot-headed.

I can do this all day.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

:') oh you guys....

cheers for the positive feedback, it makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside, like i'd just eaten a feather duster and a hot water bottle.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Pretty cool!

I feels like they need something else but I'm coming dry on what. Maybe another accent color to offset the brightness and saturation of the swords and the fire? 

I'm not so hot on the swords. I think the paint job is pretty sharp, but the combination of glowing swords, fire, and giant bolter makes him seem simultaneously too simple and too busy or too cramped.

I think I always envisioned these guys different somehow. And aren't the legion of the damned heavily suggested to be the remainders of the flame falcons?

I need to digest these for a bit. (and avoid heartburn!)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the swords and the fire. Nice work.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> I feels like they need something else but I'm coming dry on what. Maybe another accent color to offset the brightness and saturation of the swords and the fire?
> 
> ...


Cheers for the honest feedback, it really is much appreciated and you've given me some things to think about


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never been a proponent of the wristbolter style, nothing against your use of it, but, You might be correct that it looks off to me because of the angle in the photo.

Ah, fire hawks . . . flame falcons, birds of a feather.

I wasn't really thinking in terms of space marine heraldry.

Maybe if there's a way to show the heat in the crevices of the armor, like the lotr balrog or the avatar. Then you have these Marines in heavy black armor spurting gouts of fire, and heating their armor to glowing at the thinnest parts. And that would give a lot more rhythm and variation to the colors on the model.

And hey, why give feedback if it isn't honest? If it isn't positive it definitely weds to be constructive.

Thanks for taking criticism well!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

ah yeas, i see what you mean, like the innards of the armour starting to glow around the edge to plates, i'll have to experiment with it 

also, i was going to go nuts with osl but i feared it would simply blend the fire into the armour too much.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

That looks awesome bud! I might have to try something like this on my Legion of the Damned when I get around to them! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

How do you make a Spacemarine go 'woof'?
Soak it in petrol and set it on fire.


Awesome models man!!!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd also love to see some like little guardsman or retainer following one of these guys around trying to make smores. 

Ya' know, with a stick with marshmallows on it, ready to roast of a marine.


----------

